# Heya!



## LoveHorse (May 1, 2007)

Heyy! I'm Erin. I live in Ontario, Canada. I ride Eglish and Western, mostly English though. I've been riding for over 2 and a half years. I usually ride an 11 year old pinto pony named Sally. I'm a member of Pony Club, too. I go to shows about once a month. I jump around... 2' and just usually show dressage. I'm also a member of a lot of other forums, and I make those fancyish siggy things and avvies.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello. I'm from ontario Canada too.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

hello there , use live on the other side of the ont boarder in quebec but hunted a few time in ont with my mare


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi, I live in California. Long way away...LOL!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!

I love your signature pic! :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, i love your siggy too!


----------



## LoveHorse (May 1, 2007)

Ahaha, yea. Thanks (about my siggy, lol) xD


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey! Welcome, dito about your siggy! x


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hullo x


----------



## LisaAnn (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi, I live near London, England. Nice to meet you. I look forward to reading some of your posts.
Regards Lisa


----------



## Miss Twisty (Apr 23, 2007)

Welcome!
-Miss Twisty


----------

